# Netbans oder Eclipse



## Balian (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich weiß, dass das Thema schon oft vorkam, aber warum ist die Mehrheit der Meinung, dass Eclipse besser ist als Netbeans.

Sicherlich kann man Eclipse unbegrenz erweitern, aber bei Netbeans hat man ein komplettes Produkt. Keine Seiteneffekt.

Ich nutze Eclipse, finde aber die ganze Plugin-Vielfalt eher hinderlich. Habe mir heute mal Netbeans angeschaut und das sieht doch gut aus.

Gruß

Balian


----------



## The_S (3. Mai 2007)

Warum findet die Mehrheit schlanke Frauen attraktiver als beleibte  ? Da du scheinbar schon auf die Themen hier im Forum gestosen bist, wirst du von allen möglichen Leuten das Für und Wieder gehört haben. Pro und Contra bedarf es also keine weitere Ausführungen. Letztendlich sind beide Programme sehr gute IDEs, was wer einsetzt ist wohl größtenteils Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich nutze Eclipse, da wir betrieblich mit dem Rational Application Developer arbeiten und dieser auf Eclipse aufbaut.


----------



## Philip (4. Mai 2007)

So richtig beurteilen kann das wohl kaum jemand, welche IDE wirklich besser ist. Denn warum soll man auch was anderes ausprobieren, wenn man mit der IDE zufrieden ist, die man benutzt? Ich glaube nämlich, dass beides sehr gute Produkte sind.

Ich persönlich benutze NetBeans und ich finde es auf den ersten Blick übersichtlicher und die Bedienung ist intuitiver. Aber ich habe Eclipse nie eine wirkliche Chance gegeben, deshalb weiß ich nicht, was besser ist. Ich bin jedenfalls mit NetBeans glücklich.

Und dass NetBeans nicht erweiterbar ist, würde ich nicht behaupten. Da gibt es ein paar wirklich herausragende Module, z.B. die UML-Modellierung, der Profiler, das Collaboration-Modul und zu guter letzt der Matisse GUI-Builder usw.


----------



## Jockel (4. Mai 2007)

Netbeans kann man auch unbegrenzt erweitern... inklusive Seiteneffekte!
Zwei Gründe warum ich Netbeans nutze:
1) Die J2ME Unterstützung in Eclipse ist unbrauchbar. War sie jedenfalls zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich mich mehrere Monate mit Eclipse rumschlagen musste.
2) Die Integration vom Tomcat ist in Netbeans ebenfalls besser.
Wer braucht da noch Eclipse?


----------



## AlArenal (4. Mai 2007)

Sachdienliche Hinweise:

1. es heißt "Netbeans" (mit e)
2. es heißt "wider" (ohne e, im Sinne von "gegen")
3. Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Ist E nicht eine Programmiersprache?


----------



## Daniel_L (4. Mai 2007)

Ich persönlich nutze Netbeans, weil es auch mir intuitiver erschien. PlugIns gibt es auch, wenn auch bei weitem nicht so zahlreich wie bei Eclipse.

Ich finde, dieser Artikel gibt ein gutes Fazit ab, welche IDE für welche Zwecke geeignet ist (wobei man letztlich ja fast jede IDE für jeden Zweck verwenden kann...).

Netbeans 6 wird auch einige nette Features haben. Swing Application Framework!


----------



## The_S (4. Mai 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3. Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Ist E nicht eine Programmiersprache?



War das nicht "D"?


----------



## AlArenal (4. Mai 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> War das nicht "D"?



D gibts auch. Aber nach D kommt eben E 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_programming_language

Und ehe wer fragt: Ja, F gibt es auch schon


----------



## The_S (4. Mai 2007)

Die spinnen, die Programmierer


----------



## WieselAc (4. Mai 2007)

Also ich könnte noch R und S anbieten, wobei laut Homepage von R gilt: " R is similar to the S" !?!

Ach und zu der IDE Frage, in den meisten Fällen wird man vom Arbeitgeber auf einen der kandiaten festgelegt und den benutzt man dann halt


----------



## AlArenal (4. Mai 2007)

Ist R nicht sowas für Statistik-Freaks?


----------



## Daniel_L (4. Mai 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist R nicht sowas für Statistik-Freaks?


Ja, aber ohne "IDE" (passend zum Thema), sondern nur die Syntax, um die Statistikbefehle durchzuführen.

Was ist eigentlich mit C?


----------



## AlArenal (4. Mai 2007)

Daniel_L hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich mit C?



Musste herbe Verluste hinnehmen, als Reinhold Messner zuletzt in der Arktis war....


Was mir übrigens zu Eclipse einfällt:
Kennt jemand ne saubere Lösung ein beliebiges installiertes Plugin zu deinstallieren?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mai 2007)

Über die Plugin Configuration kann man es deaktiviern, ansonsten eben aus dem Plugin-Verzeichnis löschen.
Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke wäre ein Plugin das Plugins komplett entfernt recht nützlich  ???:L


----------



## AlArenal (4. Mai 2007)

Deaktivieren ist klar, aber versuch mal rauszufinden welche Datein und Verzeichnisse alles zu welchem Plugin gehören und mach den Kram mal von Hand....

An der Stelle haben sie echt geschlampt...


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mai 2007)

Richtig, da fehlt ein Paketmanager in Richtung Debian.


----------



## Balian (12. Mai 2007)

Also ich arbeite jetzt zu Hause mit Eclipse und auf Arbeit mit Netbeans. Hm.. optisch gefällt mir Netbeans besser. Ich habe das Gefühl, das die Eclipsehilfe besser ist als bei Netbeans (damit meine ich die Kontexthilfe, nach dem Motto, die Varibale gibt es nicht, das Paket muss importiert werden, etc.)

Ich denke Netbeans ist auch Performencemäßig ein wenig schneller. Gegen Netbeans spricht natürlich die weite Verbreitung vonn Eclipse.

Hm.. es wirklich reine Geschmackssache.

Gruß

Balian


----------



## Daniel_L (12. Mai 2007)

Balian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nach dem Motto, die Varibale gibt es nicht, das Paket muss importiert werden, etc.


Bei Netbeans werden nicht vorhandene oder nicht deklarierte Variablen ja unterstrichen (also kenntlich gemacht, dass hier was nicht stimm), und sobald man anfängt, die ersten Buchstaben einer Methode zu tippen, werden sämtliche dem Objekt zugehörigen Methoden als Popupfenster angezeigt, inlkusive ausführlicher Hilfen. Insofern ist das schon nicht schlecht.



			
				Balian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gegen Netbeans spricht natürlich die weite Verbreitung vonn Eclipse.


Aber meiner Meinung nach nur dann, wenn es für den eigenen Bereich extreme Nachteile nach sich zieht. Es gibt ja sehr gute Mailinglisten und Foren zum Thema Netbeans, so gesehen vermisse ich da auch nichts.

Und Netbeans 6 ist noch mal ein weiterer, deutlicher Sprung nach vorne, auch der Editor ist noch mal deutlich verbessert worden (inklusive Bearbeitung der sonst geschützten "Mastisse"-Bereiche). Ich denke, Netbeans wird dank der guten Qualität immer mehr "Marktanteil" erreichen.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mai 2007)

Daniel_L hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Balian hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (18. Mai 2007)

Was die Verbreitung angeht hat Eclipse sicherlicht die Nase vorn. Auch die Verfügbarkeit von Plugins ist bei Eclipse wesentlich höher.

Für vernünftige Java EE Entwicklung bietet Eclipse allerdings nur eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten. Fast alle Plugins sind kostenpflichtig und das Eclipse WTP ist einfach grausig, es gibt dort nichtmal einen WYSIWYG Editor.

Auch die meisten GUI-Builder für Swing gibt es nicht umsonst und selbst die kostenpflichtigen sind sind nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei (Jigloo, WindowBuilder).

Wer nicht aufs Geld schauen muss ist mit Eclipse bzw. auf Eclipse aufbauenden Tools gut bedient. Die Grundausstattung ist aber sehr mager.

Ich für meinen Teil ziehe NetBeans vor, gerade im Bereich Java EE 5 und Webanwendungen. Wer einmal mit dem Visual Web Pack gearbeitet hat möchte es nicht mehr missen 

Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mai 2007)

Solange Eclipse die besten Plugins hat um in fantastischer Geschwindigkeit neue Plugins zu entwickeln (wie gesagt, EMF, GMF, GEF  :shock:  :toll: ), ist klar wer den Markt bestimmt.
Aber wie auch für Programmiersprachen gilt: das richtige Werkzeug für den richtigen Zweck. Schließlich ist man mit seiner IDE (noch) nicht verheiratet.


----------



## Jockel (18. Mai 2007)

Balian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gegen Netbeans spricht natürlich die weite Verbreitung vonn Eclipse.


Das Argument bringe ich beim nächsten OS-Flame. "Gegen Linux spricht natürlich die weite Verbreitung von Windows"


----------



## AlArenal (18. Mai 2007)

Wer sagt eigentlich, dass Plugin-Entwicklung in für Eclipse perse einfacher/schneller ist als für Netbeans?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mai 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer sagt eigentlich, dass Plugin-Entwicklung in für Eclipse perse einfacher/schneller ist als für Netbeans?


Habe mich nicht genug mit Netbeans beschäftigt um das pauschal sagen zu können, daher die Frage:
Kannst du mir Netbeans Äquivalente zu genannten 3 Frameworks nennen?


----------



## AlArenal (18. Mai 2007)

Nein. Aber ich kenne sie auch im Zusammenhang mit Eclipse nur mehr dem Namen nach und vom Überblättern zugehöriger Artikel. Für mich kommt SWT grundsätzlich nicht in Frage und damit auch nicht Eclipse als Plattform, sondern eben nur als IDE.

Anders verhält es sich bei Netbeans, wo ich mich in Kürze mit der Platform mal praktisch auseinandersetzen werde, zumal ich mit der Visual Library ein schönes neues Spielzeug gefunden habe....


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mai 2007)

Ist keine echte Präsentation sondern soll einige Schritte verdeutlichen, daher weniger effektvoll als das Visual Library Video 
http://www.eclipse.org/gmf/tutorial/viewlets/tutorial2.html


----------

